# New Android Market APK is available



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want to get your hands on the new version of the Android Market, We have the APK linked on our page. Confirmed working great on the vibrant. Links at the bottom of the article.

AndroidSPIN.com


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Awsome, the new market is sick. One thing i noticed, the top charts arnt showing those spammy looking chinese and japanses apps!


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally think this new app is too cluttered and messy. Sure the top and featured charts have more relevant apps, but the design is horrible


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

its close to the tablet market and I like how your apps are in alphabetical order. but on the small screens this is just to much clutter whichs makes the print smaller to read

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Only hiccup I ran into was having to push it to system/apps instead of installing it, but that was no biggie.  I love the new layout.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Its going to take some getting used to, but I like it. Something is not right though. I have an update for one of my apps but am unable to update it. I have two choices, uninstall or open no update. Bummer.


----------



## tt8698 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is anyone else having troubles downloading anything from the new market? Every time I try to either download and app or update an app my market force closes? 
At first I installed the new market right over top of the old market, but as soon as I would go to open the market it would force close. So using root explorer I deleted the old market out of system apps, rebooted the phone and then installed the new market, and everything loaded up until I went to download something. 
This happens on both my D2 running apex 2.0 rc2, and my Dinc running cyanogenmod 7.


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks great, will be giving it a shot.


----------

